# Hunt Hirelings; Essex area +2hrs



## jester_ben (9 November 2015)

Just wonder if anyone can help!

Sadly, didn't have much luck with the other post (yet the people who answered were very helpful, many thanks!). So friend might have to come to me for hunting instead!

I have contacted one hireling, yet just wanted to see if anyone knew any other hirelings? Had any experience? I live in Essex, and can travel at least two hours away. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## spacefaer (10 November 2015)

If you are heading west, try Jill Carenza at Cotswolds Riding - she has some of the best hirelings in the business and covers the Midlands (inc Leics), Cotswolds - to my knowledge, she's sent horses up to Shropshire, Cheshire and I would imagine would go eastwards towards you. Give her a call and see what packs she covers =D


----------



## Bernster (10 November 2015)

Ellie Coales on facebook is based Cambs and has hirelings for local hunts.  Also my friend was out with the Cambs & Enfield Chace the other day and said there were some smart looking hirelings so you could contact the secy there for info.


----------



## Finishline (10 November 2015)

I'd like to think the smart Cambs & Enfield Chace hirelings were ones we were on, got them from Elaine at Lovely View 01763 848 282. Have hired from her before and only good things to say.

There was another lot out as well (I'm sure they were equally lovely), but failed to take their details.

Also a second vote for JC in Cotswolds


----------



## Bernster (10 November 2015)

Finishline said:



			I'd like to think the smart Cambs & Enfield Chace hirelings were ones we were on, got them from Elaine at Lovely View 01763 848 282. Have hired from her before and only good things to say.

There was another lot out as well (I'm sure they were equally lovely), but failed to take their details.

Also a second vote for JC in Cotswolds
		
Click to expand...

Small world this HHO !  Was one of your group on a hunting cob (might have been a coloured)?  She liked that one in particular.


----------



## Finishline (10 November 2015)

And just got smaller! I have a feeling your friend is talking about my hireling. Piebald who jumped everything in style, with red faced rider who kept apologising for brake failures?

The horse is pretty damn cool and is building quite a fan club for himself.


----------



## Bernster (10 November 2015)

Finishline said:



			And just got smaller! I have a feeling your friend is talking about my hireling. Piebald who jumped everything in style, with red faced rider who kept apologising for brake failures?

The horse is pretty damn cool and is building quite a fan club for himself.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, sounds like that's the one.  She was polite enough not to mention any failing of brakes ofc.  Hope you had a fun day out.  I might finally get some time to venture out with them late Nov/early Dec , by which time the weather will no doubt be truly horrid and I shall regret missing those clear Autumn mornings !


----------



## Clodagh (10 November 2015)

I know people who hire for the Essex and the Thurlow. Pm me if that is any good.


----------



## daydreamer (10 November 2015)

Try Lisa Spence at Hemps Green, she is near Colchester and has hirelings.


----------



## jester_ben (11 November 2015)

Many thanks everyone!


----------



## ponypatters (18 November 2016)

And I have put down a few hireling providers here, but they are Surrey, Sussex, Kent hirelings but not too far from you ! http://www.ponypatters.com/hunter-hireling.html


----------

